# How much your dog costs



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

So I was wondering, hopefully someone wouldn't mind telling me how much they spend on their dog yearly. On average of course, I'm sure know one actually knows the exact price unless you keep up with all that. Including vet visits and what not. How many vet visits must your dog go to a year? And does anyone have pet insurance? How much is it and does it cover any and everything that could happen to your dog?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I've only had Lola since October, but I've spent quite a bit! I don't wanna add it up. LOL


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol you should let me know, so can figure out how much it could potentially cost me


----------



## Eden (Jan 14, 2014)

My Shepard cost me a lot of money. Each month is a min of $80 just for food. Doesn't include anything else. She is only 8 months now. She always comes first tho. No matter what i'll always buy her needs/wants before my own. If your not ready to dedicate your money and time do not buy this breed. $$$ lots. Just look at spending a few thousand there first year....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My gsd has/is pretty darn healthy altho, last year she had a major health crisis in the spring. (some type of bacterial infection)..that cost alone was around 2-2500 bucks for a couple weeks worth of vet care , and she didn't stay there, she went daily for a week for med's, So that ONE occurance really put a dent in my finances (just paid it off yippee!).

She's 5 years old, and honestly with all my dogs, I can probably say I've had atleast ONE major crisis at one time or another with all of them. 

If I have a year of good health, the cost isn't much. Food/toys/treats, hard to break it down with just one dog, as I have multiples. I don't vaccinate, I titer, so doing that bi annually, costs me around 85 a dog.. HW meds for my gsd are around 100 bucks a year (I only do HW /9months),,yearly checkup/hw/testing probably 150 or so for each dog. Food, again, hard to determine, I probably go thru 40lbs in about a month and half. could be off on that, I really don't keep track

Lets put it this way, just when you think things are going smoothly, something usually pops up that costs some money..


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

One booster...one rabies for a total of $145 I think. Just over one year now so titers soon.

$50 month for raw food.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't want to add up the vet bills. Those are thousands of dollars, and Hans is only 2.
I just dropped $650 there today, as a matter of fact.


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

OMG. I tried to do this in my head I give up! A few things that I did:
-called the local vet that I was going to use and asked for a schedule and prices of routine care including spaying. That's a least a ball park of a healthy dog. The first year there are always more appointments. I do all recommended vaccines, and treat for heartworm, fleas and ticks.
-check out dog food prices based on what you are going to feed. I spend a lot more than I thought I would. She is very picky. I also spend a fair amount of money on toys, training treats, beds, collars, leashes, etc. Ok, a lot of money
-can find prices of crates on line.
-training classes?
-we also installed invisible fencing outside, so that's an added expense. 

So, having said that, we absolutely love her!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I spend about $100/month on dog food. $50/month on supplements. $30/week on random toys/treats/chews. $10/month on average for collars. One, maybe two vet visits a year per dog around $80 each, on average. $60/year on preventative. 

That's not counting training classes and trials...


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

We have had our two right at a year....
This is for both dogs! 

Food - $210 a month that is both combined with treats. 

Toys/puzzles - $450 for the year

Supply's - leads, long lines, collars, backpacks, water bowls, paw pad cream, seat covers, brushes, nail clippers, grinder for nails, soaps $700

Vet - we found a great vet office visits are only $55 half of our old vet that had nothing good to say about shepherds and told us we were crazy if we brought one in the house with all the kids we have in and out. He had many horror story's to tell us! The new vet loves and adores them. Always brags on them, and can't believe how loving and gentle they are. She says dogs twice their age don't behave as well as they do. She also is great about meds and rechecks being discounted. Find a vet that loves animals and keeps cost within reason. All of the shots, test and preventive meds are only a couple of dollars difference in her office compared to the humane society. Here is the key! MILES has been to the vet twice...once of his puppy check, and once for his 1 year check. So he has cost 110$ for the year. His shots are all 7-18$ and were done by the vet tech, the office does not charge office visit if tech does shots. MILLIE is a bit different!!! She is adventurous, jumps before she thinks...and has been to the vet 7-8 times! She flew over the sofa (4 months...she jumped the love seat...cleared it!!!) as a pup, we thought she hit way to hard. Nothing was wrong but had her checked. She rammed a stick in her mouth/throat....had her checked and rechecked a few times to make sure healing was going okay. Meds were steroid and antibiotics. She climbed a tree, not with out permission (6months old) paw pads were a little sore so walked funny....vet told her to stop climbing trees, but simple visit as the fix was paw pad cream and ice pack. Anther time she was running so hard, slammed into the fence, had a swollen eye...nothing wrong other than a bruise that can cause swelling...:-/ 
Needless to say, Millie is more costly in vet bills but with all of her antics we have managed to stay well under $1000 for the year with all shots, preventive checks and screenings, meds, visits and rechecks...

Kennels/bedding - $500 

Puppy classes -$800

Real dog classes - $100 a month but that is a discount and the guy does not do it for money, he does it for the love of the breed....so that is not a realistic price for normal working line dog training. Especially for two dogs!

Hope that helps... That is all I can think of off the top if my head. Ours are only 1 year old. They are extremely healthy. If Millie was not the basket case she is...we would have no vets bills....:-/ 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> We have had our two right at a year....
> This is for both dogs!
> 
> Food - $210 a month that is both combined with treats.
> ...


Most of ours was initial start up cost! We had never had shepherds...we started with nothing for them....our humane society does walk in clinics for shots, heartworm preventive, flea and tick meds, microchips, I would check your local place and see what the prices are. Because they don't charge office visits....our friends said they are much cheaper. I think they had their cat microchipped for $10....ours was not that cheap!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

A lot. Plus, if you are thinking of getting a dog, make sure you have extra money/a plan incase something major happens.

Berlin had a bloat scare a few weeks ago, I honestly thought he was bloating, he had all the symptoms. I rushed him to the e vet, expecting to walk out paying NO LESS than a grand. He luckily didn't bloat, but I paid $300 for basically a souvenir x-ray and peace of mind


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 5 dogs ....

Food $220 a month

Heartworm testing/medication $460 a year

Flea/ tick $250 a year

Toys $1000 a year(nylaboned are expensive)

Training $400 a year(member at a club reduces costs dramatically)

Misc(collars/treats) $500 a year

Vet care 2013 was about $2500 for all of them and that includes a neuter for one and shots for two. They are all on a three year program, so shots are not due for any of them at one time.

Start up costs for each dog is about 500-750 depending on what is needed.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> A lot. Plus, if you are thinking of getting a dog, make sure you have extra money/a plan incase something major happens.
> 
> Berlin had a bloat scare a few weeks ago, I honestly thought he was bloating, he had all the symptoms. I rushed him to the e vet, expecting to walk out paying NO LESS than a grand. He luckily didn't bloat, but I paid $300 for basically a souvenir x-ray and peace of mind


Scary....glad everything was okay...:-/ my kids would have freaked after the movie Marley and me....:-/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Thousands and he's only 14 months. Just spend $1500 a few days ago.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

no even going to try to add it up. 1 year, couple thousand on vet care, toys, food, classes.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I would look into pet insurance, there are some older threads worth researching. Injuries and illnesses happen and it's rarely cheap, In 2013, I've shelled out close to $7k on two separate injuries. I've seen threads where others have spent even more.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

the big dent in the wallet is definitely start up (especially if its your first dog). buying the pup, multiple vet visits for shots, collar, leash, dog bed, crate, etc. i definitely noticed the chunk of change missing during those first few months. once the dog grows its just buying dog food and insurance. you barely even notice that. 

now if you get a crap dog from a byb then the cost increase exponentially. in the long run a 300 pup will end up costing you much more than a 1500 pup. at least that how it was for me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh gosh not sure I want to go there.

One dog-already have crates, leads, supplies

Food-about $60 x 12 = 720
Toys about $50
Training seminars = avg $1000
Gas for SAR training/searches = $1200
Routine Vet avg 1x/year, titers, blood tests = $250
Pet Insurance = $450
Heartworm Preventive - Ivomec - $15
Flea/Tick - Springtime- $30
Things Destroyed - $200

So I guess about $3900-$4000 barring any serious illnesses


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine is not a "crap dog from a BYB."
Even a well bred GSD can end up having health problems. There are no guarantees.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I paid a lot up front for a pup, $3,000.00 and travel cost as the breeder doesn't ship but in the last three years, he has been an easy keeper. No health problems, moderate eater, not a destroyer. We use a Banfield health plan--runs about $40.00 a month and covers standard care plus discount on other services. We spent a lot on training but that was a personal choice. Now we spend about $750.00 a year on Nosework class and fees. His premium food--picky eater--runs about $150.00 a month which could be a lot less except that he developed a preference for expensive toppers and we are pushovers.

We chose to spend a lot initially in an effort to possibly minimize unexpected expense. My first two pups were rescues and immediately developed G.I. issues costing over $1000.00. At two, one tore her ACL and surgery was another $1500.00. At six years old and seven, her sister blew out both knees--plus had hypothyroidism. She now had the title of most expensive dog.

Until my free pit bull got lymphoma at ten years old.

Get the best pup that you can afford. Make sure the parents have had health checks. I am a big fan of the Banfield wellness plan but my experience seems to be an exception. We've had the same vet for 14 years and she caught my pit's lymphoma in the very earliest of stages. I really like the six month check ups that are included in the plan. When you have a great vet like we do, they really get to know your dog and your lifestyle. For instance, my new pit is a fat thing and I don't get guilted about it. They actually did a thyroid test cause my dogs are generally on the thin side. Turns out that she is just fat--probably because of my foot problems this year and Havoc, my GSD, fondness for expensive wet food.

There are no guarantees. Dogs are expensive but worth it. Beware of bargain pups. I think that on a military salary, it is doable but do your homework.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Mine is not a "crap dog from a BYB."
> Even a well bred GSD can end up having health problems. There are no guarantees.


its not just health. temperment can cost you a lot of money for trainers/behaviorist


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine is also not a "crap dog" but still cost allot. Finding the right food for a gsd was a challenge and very costly.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Vet bills aren't so much a problem for me as I live 5 minutes from an amazing vet who charges about half what most vets do. Only drawback is there are no appointments. Though now they have appointments for shots. Plus I use to work there so I sometimes get discounts. 

I have a toy buying problem...maybe addiction..lol. I shudder at the thought of how much I have spent in toys.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I spent twice as much as half on my dog.

SuperG


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

2 Dogs. One Pomeranian, one GSD.


-Food: 100$ a month. Every two months I pay an extra 30$ for a new bag of food for the little one.

-Treats/Toys: Easily 100$ a month if not more.

-Supplements: 180$ every three months for the NuVet series, 30$ for Denta-Stix, 40$ for Greenies.

-Training: Between 3-500$ a month depending on driving, needs for class, ect.

-Vet: We have been extremely lucky with Finn as we've not had any major medical problems with him. He usually gets a six month check up which runs about 250$. His shot visits come in at 300$ or more depending on if we do the 116$ super Lab fee. His lifetime (so far) vet costs would probably come in just under 8k.

Abi is drastically different. She's the poster child for poor breeding. She has Luxating Patellas, skin problems, teeth problems, and a very poor immune system along with food allergies. We've had her less than a year and we've already hit almost 6k in vet bills. I can't count how many (expensive) bags of food we've gone through trying to sort out food allergies.

Insurance: I love my VPI plan. They have covered nearly 90% of each vet visit. The only things I don't like about VPI is that they auto-snail mail everything. I actually lapsed on Finn's coverage because I got a letter saying the payment didn't come out, then when I called them, they said it was fine after I paid it, then I got a letter saying it was fine 15 days later. Next thing I know, I get a letter saying that my coverage was cancelled, then I get a letter saying it was reinstated. I called to submit a payment and I paid for Finn, yet the next time I submitted a claim, they said I was cancelled. They refunded my payment when I called them and told them the mix-up.

They also require either faxing a handwritten form in or submitting the form by E-mail. If they had an online claim system, it would be so much easier.

Others: The one thing I never took into consideration was pet clean-up and major lawn care. Every 4 months, I call in a carpet cleaner to remove the pet dirt/smell even though I clean every day. That's about 400$. I also needed to have a lawn guy to help with the urine burn and put down stuff to get rid of lawn bugs to include ticks. That's 200$ every visit from Orkin and 250$ every month to the lawn guy.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

We have two young gsd's. Never really thought about it but I'd say around: food - $150 month /// health care - $100 month (the have full medical / dental / script coverage) /// toys & misc - $75 month /// training - $125 month.. Not to mention other monies spent.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

My answer would be.... More than you think!

I know it had to be well over $3k last year, since food was $900 and training alone was $600. I think I spent about $400 on treats/bones/chews and $180 on collars, harnesses etc. Boarding over Christmas was $260 (she is coming with us next year!). Preventatives were $240. Vet visits...I don't even want to think about it. Now, granted a lot of things were "wants" not "must haves." I spoil my dog. But when you get a dog, you realize it is difficult if not impossible not to spoil them!


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Last year I spent over $5,000 on my 5 year old female GSD....Most of it coming from OSU (Oklahoma State University Vet Hospital) ....Ended up being cancer, and had to put her down... That doesn't include all the X-Rays...She had moderate/severe HD and ED....BYB mistake on our part....We trusted someone and it bit us in the ass....But I would do it again if needed

This year (starting in November of last year) Just got our new GSD pup, $1,500 for the pup, $55 per bag of kibble, 100's on toys, $100 for kennel, leashes, harnesses, treats, (I make most of my own treats now using venison), training materials, books, videos, it adds up.....

I would think if you just want a "companion pet" and not have any interest in sports, etc, you could save a little....I'm just a novice, but trying to learn as much as possible....I'm wanting to make my new GSD the most confident, loyal, dog I possibly can....Whether it's search and rescue, SchH, IPO(not much knowledge on this), but I def plan on putting the time in and doing things right to the best of my ability and I fully plan on seeking professional help when the time comes..


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I've spent $1900 so far and have had our puppy since October 13th, 2013... 
Edit: Keep in mind though that's for several vet appointments for shots, fecal stuff, generalized puppy stuff, the ground "good food", toys, beds, kennel, puppy class, and everything else. 
*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

So barring any serious medical related costs I would assume the amount of money per year would be lower after the first year.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD probably costs me about $1,100-$1,300 a year for food, toys, treats, Vet visit and groomers.

My Dal puppy is only 6 months old and combined with his price tag, Vet visits, treats, food, toys, etc. I have spent between $1,900-$2,100 on him so far within the 4 months that I have had him.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Not counting the initial costs for Ward and joining a training club (over $2000 total for that stuff):

About $120 a month for daycare (more or less, depending on the schedule)

About $150 a month for food (raw and kibble mix with various additives (egg, probiotic, etc.) and treats

about $25-50 a month for chews and toys (not always needed but he destroys things pretty fast and I like to buy stuff for him )

So about $3800-$4000 a year, including a couple baths per year and couple vet visits (incl flea/tick/heartworm etc.)


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

I've had my 5 month old male GSD since he was just over 2 months. Picked him up on Oct. 27th 2013. Spent at least $1230 on him so far. This includes food, Vet- shots, microchipping, heartworm stuff etc, toys, clothes - leashes, harnesses etc, treats, toys, a kennel (I'll need to buy a larger one soon), grooming supplies - nail clippers, a special shampoo for clearing up a touch of mange, etc, potty training pads, enzyme cleaner for accidents etc. This doesn't even touch any sort of obedience classes or food supplements.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

My girl is a rescue and has health problems that were not known to the rescue (allegedly). She has EPI, which is quite common for GSDs, and needed a spay, surgery for hematoma, behavior modification, and special food.

So, in the first month alone, we paid:

$0 to adopt
$375 for exam, stool test, etc ("cow plop" diarrhea that was dx'ed finally as EPI)
$100 for parasite meds, EPI meds (trying to figure out what the cause was as she was severely underweight and there was no time to waste)
$400+ for supplies - crate, bed, toys, bowls, brush, leashes, halters, collars, tags, flea preventative, heartworm preventative
$75 on food (grain-free & easy to digest)

In the second month, we paid:

$500 for hematoma surgery
$50 for EPI meds
$20 for tapeworm meds
$75 for food
$25 for new collars & leash because she gained enough weight to outgrow her first

In the third month, we paid:

$360 for spay
$50 for EPI meds
$75 for food

In an average month, we spend:

$75 for food
$20 for toys/etc
$100 for behavior mod/training
$20 for flea preventative (we buy in bulk)
$50 for EPI meds

So what is that, $265 in an average month? Plus we have to pay extra pet rent every month - another $100.

Dogs (and pets in general) are definitely quite an expensive undertaking!


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

$75(?) a month on meat 
Vet once a year unless illness/hurt $35 or so for shots
$150 yearly schutzhund club dues
$150 other random membership fees and such 
52 x $20 in gas to training
$100-200 on supplies, leashes, toys etc etc more during first year I won't have to buy much after that


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

MrsFergione said:


> $75(?) a month on meat
> Vet once a year unless illness/hurt $35 or so for shots
> $150 yearly schutzhund club dues
> $150 other random membership fees and such
> ...


This doesn't seem that bad. The food looks pretty expensive. I'm guessing it's raw food diet.


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

All I know is that I have spent more on her than on myself. Maybe sad, but true :crazy:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

OKay, I bit the bullet and added up all my vet receipts for my 18 month old male. Basically 3 grand ALONE on vet bills. And he doesn't have any major issues!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Airman1stclass said:


> This doesn't seem that bad. The food looks pretty expensive. I'm guessing it's raw food diet.


If $75 seems like a lot, you don't want to know how much I spend on his food.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> OKay, I bit the bullet and added up all my vet receipts for my 18 month old male. Basically 3 grand ALONE on vet bills. And he doesn't have any major issues!!


I am not wanting to do that with our vet bills, LOL.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

50 thousand dollars! I'll take payments! Just kidding! Bill


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I am not wanting to do that with our vet bills, LOL.


Yeah, I was scared. He is healthy, but we battled with giardia/coccidia for a long time, and since his GI issues were so puzzling, I did full blood panels, EPI testing and the whole nine yards... Plus he's a klutz and needed elbow radiographs, and got scratched in the eye by our cats TWICE. I thought he was bloating a few weeks ago, so he was rushed to the ER for a stomach X-ray....4 ER visits total. Dang does it ADD UP! 

Glad our days at the vet are not as frequent anymore...

If I add in Akiras vet bills, its almost 5 grand i've spent at the vet alone in a year and a half. 


And then add in training, food, supplements, crate, toys, treats, oh geez.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

rough costs for two dogs -

$100 a month on food x 12 = $1200 yearly (if nobody has tummy troubles)

depending on the month, we're looking at anywhere from $50-$150 on various chews

Dax has been to the vet for initial vet visits at minimum $100, most averaging $150. Just for vet costs in the last year, it's $1000, including pain meds for pano and xrays to diagnose. 

training $200

crate pan replacement $40

leash $15

new collar in a couple weeks will be about $30


Heartguard for both costs us $200 for the year 

Raw treats, training treats, kongs, new toys, etc... it adds up. 

I don't even have a rough estimate. I know year before last animal costs were about $4500. I didn't even bother trying to figure out this past year.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I do have medical (pet care) for my dogs. I don't think I have added it up, but they cost as much as my kids do almost lol .


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Oh gosh not sure I want to go there.
> 
> One dog-already have crates, leads, supplies
> 
> ...



Do you have any recommendations for trainers in the Oklahoma area....Northern Oklahoma. Pretty sure I will have to travel. I live in Ponca City...I figured I better get an early start on this....I attended a training session in Wichita a couple years back with my former GSD, we didn't go back...
Surely Oklahoma City or Tulsa holds seminars, etc...A lot of training and seminars will take place at the kennel I bought him from, but I like options....Lol


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> Most of ours was initial start up cost! We had never had shepherds...we started with nothing for them....our humane society does walk in clinics for shots, heartworm preventive, flea and tick meds, microchips, I would check your local place and see what the prices are. Because they don't charge office visits....our friends said they are much cheaper. I think they had their cat microchipped for $10....ours was not that cheap!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Back to the vet today! Woke yesterday to miles eyes red where they should be white! I have discovered....the more the go with you, the more they cost! With shepherds they need to be with and go with you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Two dogs were doing fine until this fall -

Just for the one that started limping - ended up about 2k including euthanasia (first time I've been charged for that) and cremation.

Then the other one had some isuses with back pain - I haven't added that one up. Didn't add the other one up either. Hadn't counted on either problem as they were acting so happy.


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> So I was wondering, hopefully someone wouldn't mind telling me how much they spend on their dog yearly. On average of course, I'm sure know one actually knows the exact price unless you keep up with all that. Including vet visits and what not. How many vet visits must your dog go to a year? And does anyone have pet insurance? How much is it and does it cover any and everything that could happen to your dog?



I got Magick in Dec '12 & have since spent thousands on him including vet bills (he had parvo when i got him at 8 weeks), boarding, food, toys, accessories such as leash and collars. 

Now on average per month, raw food costs about US$300 (~20 kg) & i'm feeding raw with kibbles! Kibbles cost about $50 per month. So thats $350 on food alone each month.

Chews & toys cost about $200 quarterly, including shipping (we order online to be shipped to saudi arabia). Sometimes more. 

Vet bills not much if its maintenance, perhaps $100 for shots annually.

No insurance needed or available here.

So average annual cost for me excluding start-up should be approximately US$5000. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> If $75 seems like a lot, you don't want to know how much I spend on his food.


Hahaha me too. >.<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

lindadrusilla said:


> Hahaha me too. >.<
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


$150-$160 a month....just for food....:-/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Shouldn't a working line dog be bringing in income? My dog is/will be Show line and he earns a substantial income signing autographs.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Guesstimating, without pulling up bank statements or receipts around $4000 not including emergencies and random sicknesses. He is a very healthy dog. 

What I did include in my estimate was food, toys/treats, routine vet visits, and doggy daycare.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

If I write it down it makes it true 

If I didn't do anything with my dogs probably around $1,500 per year per dog for food, vet, toys, etc.

Thanks to training (and I teach so I get some classes for free) and entry fees and travel expenses and equipment that I "must have" - probably triple that per dog :crazy: 

I try to keep my husband distracted so he won't total it up


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Why buy them so many toys? Do they get destroyed or something and why so many different leashes and collars? I figure like 4 or 5 different good toys and a couple collars and different length leashes should be good right?


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

What type of food are you feeding your GSD. If it's dry food, can you give recommendations? And for the raw food, how does that work? Do you find it in the dog aisle or you just buy like a raw chicken and give it to them?


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> Why buy them so many toys? Do they get destroyed or something and why so many different leashes and collars? I figure like 4 or 5 different good toys and a couple collars and different length leashes should be good right?


Our grew out of them every couple of weeks. We were buying collars ever two to three weeks. There are different leashes for different things. 
Training, walking community, tracking, different collars for obedience, tracking and protection training. 

The toys get destroyed! The older they get the stronger the jaws get. We went through 12 soccer balls before we found toys that would hold up. They pick them up and the pop! These are the best from our experience. We have only had to by these once. 

Varsity ball
Chuck it orange and blue balls
Oneworldfutbol online only
Jolly ball, large horse ball sold at tractor supply. 
Kongs for treats
Puzzles for entertainment on rainy days 

There is not much they can't destroy, these are a few that have lasted for more than 6 months! 

Once they get to a slower growth rate, your cost do down on supply's..... 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Airman1stclass said:


> Why buy them so many toys? Do they get destroyed or something and why so many different leashes and collars? I figure like 4 or 5 different good toys and a couple collars and different length leashes should be good right?


I like to have leashes of varying lengths and materials for different venues. So I have 4, 6, 30 ft lengths plus traffic leads - in cotton web and leather and paracord. Plus slip leads. I believe a slip lead can be a lifesaver and there is at least one in my vehicle at all times as well as in my travel tote.

Collars - flat buckle, water collar, martingale, prong, and limited slip chain. Each has a purpose.

Toys - so far no one has made an indestructible frisbee so I do have to replace it when it gets damaged - I like the Ruffwear Hydroplane. Huxley is quite adept at de-squeaking his Cuz's and crunching the crackle right out of crackle balls and we've sent more than one Hollee-roller to an early grave. Bumpers too. I just replaced his Kyjen snake recently. He plays that snake like a virtuoso!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gsds go through toys very quickly--they are very aggressive chewers and need a lot of activity. 

Rafi is one is one of the cheaper dogs I've owned. He is wearing the same collar and using the same leash that I bought him 6 years ago. I'm not into bling for my dogs.  He does needs lots of toys, antlers to chew on and good quality food and supplements. 

I think total costs for a year, baring emergencies, is between $2500 and $3000. This is why I haven't gotten another dog yet. Add in emergencies and it can go much higher. That doesn't include classes or club registrations. 

And don't forget the time you need to spend with your dog: I spend a minimum of 1.5 hours/day exercising Rafi and he does better with more than that.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Harley120R said:


> Shouldn't a working line dog be bringing in income? My dog is/will be Show line and he earns a substantial income signing autographs.


Hahaha ! Were you been Harley pick a name yet? Bill


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Airman1stclass said:


> Why buy them so many toys? Do they get destroyed or something and why so many different leashes and collars? I figure like 4 or 5 different good toys and a couple collars and different length leashes should be good right?


Depends on what outfit he's wearing on what collar and toy he carries.


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

bill said:


> Hahaha ! Were you been Harley pick a name yet? Bill


Busy doing nothing and everything. No name yet. Don't know his litter yet. Would like the have just one name, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

mcdanfam said:


> Our grew out of them every couple of weeks. We were buying collars ever two to three weeks. There are different leashes for different things.
> Training, walking community, tracking, different collars for obedience, tracking and protection training.
> 
> The toys get destroyed! The older they get the stronger the jaws get. We went through 12 soccer balls before we found toys that would hold up. They pick them up and the pop! These are the best from our experience. We have only had to by these once.
> ...


McDanfan do you have any posted pics of your gsd, if so what's the title of the thread or post? And if you don't can you post a couple. They look really good in your profile pick. Just would like to see a better one.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> McDanfan do you have any posted pics of your gsd, if so what's the title of the thread or post? And if you don't can you post a couple. They look really good in your profile pick. Just would like to see a better one.


Millie 13 months old







Miles 13 months old







14 months old







Last week (miles)







Last week (Millie) 







They will follow the kids anywhere... 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Halo is about 50$ a month for dog food. And her toys I'm.guilty of buying her all the time

LVT. N.Latham


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh and halo has her 1yr doctor appointment so that's going to rack in her halo savings account. 

LVT. N.Latham


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> Halo is about 50$ a month for dog food. And her toys I'm.guilty of buying her all the time
> 
> LVT. N.Latham


Of all the money I spent on fancy toys for my Goldens, they liked the $0.99 ball I grabbed at the checkout line the best. 

I get free American hand made leather collars and harnesses. My brother makes them and I always forget to pay him. They are top notch. 

I'm sure there is an advertisement rule here. PM me if interested.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wont include the things that aren't necessary.

Dakota- He is older now, so the vet frequency is up. However, we do not spend as much on the vet as when he was younger, because he had a lot of seizures when he was young. I would estimate that we go about 4-5 times a year with him, including vaccinations. I would estimate that at around $500-$600, but it could be higher depending on why you are there. Food- around $450 for dog food yearly. We do grooming ourselves. So currently, for the essentials (dog food and vet) Dakota uses about $950-$1050 yearly. Of course he also eats people food, has dog treats, and has a bunch of stylish bandanas. 

Ditto- Vet About 3 times a year. She gets infections easily due to allergies. Her visits aren't too expensive, so I would estimate her at around $350 a year. She shares food with Weegee, but eats most of it. She eats around $400 of food a year. So she uses approximately $450 a year in necessary products and services.

Daisy- Generally sees the vet 2 times a year (not including heartworm testing, which is a separate trip). All of this is in the neighborhood of $300. She eats around $300 of food a year. Her estimate is $600 a year. 

Weegee- he is only 2 but so far he hasn't had a reason since puppy hood to see a vet other than for vaccines and a heart worm test. I estimate this to be around $150 (high estimate) a year. He eats maybe $80 a year. His estimate is $230 a year.

Estimate for 4 dogs for an entire year- $2330 of necessary products.
If you include Dakotas required medications- $3170
Ditto also takes Proin which brings our estimate to $3300. With heartworm medication it would be around $4000


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

vicky2200 said:


> I wont include the things that aren't necessary.
> 
> Dakota- He is older now, so the vet frequency is up. However, we do not spend as much on the vet as when he was younger, because he had a lot of seizures when he was young. I would estimate that we go about 4-5 times a year with him, including vaccinations. I would estimate that at around $500-$600, but it could be higher depending on why you are there. Food- around $450 for dog food yearly. We do grooming ourselves. So currently, for the essentials (dog food and vet) Dakota uses about $950-$1050 yearly. Of course he also eats people food, has dog treats, and has a bunch of stylish bandanas.
> 
> ...


Seems a bit more realistic for four dogs than some of the estimates I've been seeing here. Some estimates could potentially scare of a prospective dog owner of lessor means. 

Just because you want to spend $10k a year on one dog doesn't mean you have too. That dog doesn't care what his toy, bowl or designer snack cost. It's still a dog. 

I really don't understand all the vet visits either for some dogs. I took my dogs once a year unless something was wrong. The Vet thought that was fine.

ETA. My dog once swallowed a wire from a Christmas ornament. It cost $1500 to get it out. A cost like that can't be included in the cost of owning a dog. That cost could be attributed to my stupidity for thinking my GF would listen when I told her not to hang the ornaments with wires on them because the dog would eat one.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Harley120R said:


> I really don't understand all the vet visits either for some dogs. I took my dogs once a year unless something was wrong. The Vet thought that was fine.


I don't either. My oldest GSD has gone almost two years between vet visits... and we only had to go in to get ear meds from an ear infection. 

I had my Pit Bull for over 6 months from Animal Control before going to the vet.. for a corneal abrasion.

It's been over a year since Recon's been in. He's healthy as a horse, so far.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

mcdanfam said:


> Millie 13 months old
> View attachment 169193
> 
> Miles 13 months old
> ...


Those are some beautiful dogs!! Wow they are really gorgeous. Are they from the same litter?


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Harley120R said:


> Seems a bit more realistic for four dogs than some of the estimates I've been seeing here. Some estimates could potentially scare of a prospective dog owner of lessor means.
> 
> Just because you want to spend $10k a year on one dog doesn't mean you have too. That dog doesn't care what his toy, bowl or designer snack cost. It's still a dog.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this input! I was actually considering not getting one because I thought I wouldnt be able to afford it. I mean 5000 dollars a year is pretty high. Almost like a car id you ask me. But thanks again


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> Those are some beautiful dogs!! Wow they are really gorgeous. Are they from the same litter?


Thank you! We sure love and enjoy them! I think I said this, but I will repeat it....we had nothing for or that could be used for German shepherds! We had to start from scratch and we were buying two of everything! Kennels, training, bedding.....everything. If you only have one, it will be much cheaper....like I said, miles has only been for regular puppy checks and his shots. Millie is the nosey and busy one...she also does a lot of leaping before thinking....everything I listed was for two dogs....so you can cut our cost in half, and if you have the big stuff, kennels and other big ticket items....or can buy them in advance to avoid cost hitting all at one time...that would help with cost. Our dog food is the one Millie likes since Miles will eat anything under the sun, we use a pretty pricy food, 78$ a bag, and because of two it only last for 2 weeks sometimes a little under that depending on how many puzzles or tracking we do...we use food for tracking lines in the house...games for rainy days. 

They have been worth every penny and have absolutely completed our family! I can't tell you the joy we get from them. Our teen girls have not missed a training session since we got them. They LOVE watching them learn and teaching them new things. 
Last night they taught them how to high five! I love watching them with the girls. Our first Shepherds and we are completely converted. We will never own another breed. All of this coming from someone who is NOT a dog person! They were to be used as a tool to protect our girls when running together or alone. Needless to say...we fight over who gets to cuddle them in the evenings. I am head over heels for them. I may not be a dog person, but I am a German Shepherd person.  

Yes they are litter mates..... The breeder did not like the idea but we really pushed because we have two daughters that will be training for cross country and track & field. One dog would not have been able to handle 15-20 miles a day of running...we had to show the reasons, how we were going to train, activities that we would be doing. They still check in to make sure the dogs are getting the training we promised, and going as much as we said they would be. The only reason our pups are so well behaved and learning to be individual dogs with individual personalities...is because..we have four people training and helping to separate and work them separately from each other. 
If you can and have an opportunity, it will be so fun for you. These dogs seem to know what the owners want and need. The girls can dress them up, tuck them in, the dogs will accept anything the girls want to do....and they do it with love and affection. Miles never leaves my side. If I am in the shower, he is right outside the door, if I am washing dishes, he is next to my feet....he is my prince. I don't move without being shadowed. I posted a few more pics....by the way...they love vacations, hikes, beach, lakes, boats/any type, soccer....anything you ask of them....they will do. As you can see they have win me over... 
The one if miles on the desk is at my husbands office, he decided he needed to see out of the office window. He solved the problem of not being able to. My husband wanted NO dogs, especially shepherds. His parents are very closed minded and may negative thing was the only thing to focus on, the horror stories....NOW....they go to the office with him. We thought they would be causes of stress, but they are the reason we get to decompress faster in the evenings. Play with them for a few mins, just makes the rest of the world melt away. Every time they master a new command, or the girls teach them a new trick....we enjoy them that much more. The first 3 months were exhausting...and they both have surges of hormones, growth spurts and endless energy, but once you know how to focus that energy....they are so easy and enjoyable! 
Sorry for going on so long, but I would hate to see you avoid one of these amazing dogs....just because others spend so much. They really are worth every penny if you can put the time and energy into them! They want to be with their owners and people every second of the day. Any spare moment we have they are with us. I am a homemaker...so they go everywhere I go...but if we have a place we have to be without them...they are so excited and happy to see us when we get home. They are not the dogs you get and forget about at home. It was a huge adjustment having two dogs going everywhere we go, but worth it. I can put into words the comfort and joy they bring us. 
GOOD LUCK if you do decide to get one, you will be tired, but you will have the best buddy to cuddle and rest with. 

View attachment 169554
View attachment 169562

View attachment 169458
View attachment 169466
View attachment 169482







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You might consider that the folks posting here on a dog forum do not make up a random sample of the dog owner population. I would bet that this group, compared to a random sample, would have dogs with more health problems, more behavioral problems and that owners just spend more on special and high-end food, supplements, toys, training, clothing, driving etc, than the general dog owner population.

Just a thought.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

We has have a GSD and an Alaskan Malamute. They are 1 year and 10.5 months old. The total at one pet store was $2700. It's where we buy food and treats only. Add vet bills.(Standard first year bills) Collars, harness, leashes, toys...etc. I have no idea their total cost.
Dogs are expensive! And worth every red cent!!!


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

mcdanfam said:


> Thank you! We sure love and enjoy them! I think I said this, but I will repeat it....we had nothing for or that could be used for German shepherds! We had to start from scratch and we were buying two of everything! Kennels, training, bedding.....everything. If you only have one, it will be much cheaper....like I said, miles has only been for regular puppy checks and his shots. Millie is the nosey and busy one...she also does a lot of leaping before thinking....everything I listed was for two dogs....so you can cut our cost in half, and if you have the big stuff, kennels and other big ticket items....or can buy them in advance to avoid cost hitting all at one time...that would help with cost. Our dog food is the one Millie likes since Miles will eat anything under the sun, we use a pretty pricy food, 78$ a bag, and because of two it only last for 2 weeks sometimes a little under that depending on how many puzzles or tracking we do...we use food for tracking lines in the house...games for rainy days.
> 
> They have been worth every penny and have absolutely completed our family! I can't tell you the joy we get from them. Our teen girls have not missed a training session since we got them. They LOVE watching them learn and teaching them new things.
> Last night they taught them how to high five! I love watching them with the girls. Our first Shepherds and we are completely converted. We will never own another breed. All of this coming from someone who is NOT a dog person! They were to be used as a tool to protect our girls when running together or alone. Needless to say...we fight over who gets to cuddle them in the evenings. I am head over heels for them. I may not be a dog person, but I am a German Shepherd person.
> ...


Thanks for this message! I really do appreciate it. Hopefully you can answer this question, I would like a dog that I could potentially do some sort of sports with. Whether that be agility or schutzhund or tracking. I have to be honest with myself that my dog may never be enteredInto any sport. But I don't want a lazy dog. I want a dog I can go run with and play ball with. And train in obedience and other tricks. A family pet. What energy level should I be looking for? And once again, your dogs look amazing. Thanks for anything you can add! I really do appreciate it.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Lets just do last year - I think I posted to another similar post the total I had spent since acquiring the dogs and at that time, I was at some astronomical number.

So for 2013, I spent around $30,000. That includes health certificates and vet checks for two trips, food, Training Hours (I am a trainer but pay for facility rental), gas to and from training, Training equipment, one trip to Europe (brought both dogs) and one trip to Alaska(To compete in IPO), club fees, trial fees and grooming (I do my own but rent the facility).

Lets just say that since 2010, my minumum dog bill for the year was $20,000 all in.

Since I have multiple dogs, this number is higher than if you had a single dog - or were a pet owner and had no interest in travelling to compete.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

The vet is around $130 each dog annually, barring an emergency and then it's like $300 to walk in the door...
Food, a Shepherd, probably $100/month for food. I have a Shepherd and a Saint, so it's $70/week. However that is grain-free. Medications aren't that much, I think $40 every other month? That's the thyroid medicine that works for our dog. I try to buy as many as possible at a time, to save some money, so $40 every two months is a complete estimate. The fish oil is only $20 and it lasts a long time, maybe buy it 4-5 times a year. Toys, $20-30 a couple times a year. Collars and leashes, when my dogs get their spay and or neuter they get a leather lead and collar and when they die, they are buried/cremated with it, so that's like maybe $100 in their lifetime.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Can anybody explain to me exactly what the puzzle does for your dog? How does it train him? Just curious


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> Thanks for this message! I really do appreciate it. Hopefully you can answer this question, I would like a dog that I could potentially do some sort of sports with. Whether that be agility or schutzhund or tracking. I have to be honest with myself that my dog may never be enteredInto any sport. But I don't want a lazy dog. I want a dog I can go run with and play ball with. And train in obedience and other tricks. A family pet. What energy level should I be looking for? And once again, your dogs look amazing. Thanks for anything you can add! I really do appreciate it.


Like is have mentioned! I am not a breeder, not a dog expert! So many on this site could help with that....I can tell you what we did....our family told the breeder exactly what we were looking for! Now....that being said....we would have preferred a saddle back...my daughter loves the dark mask, and the saddle markings! We did not intend on getting the DDR/Czech working lines. After talking to multiple breeders, and listening to many suggestions. We decided the working line would work best for our family. We decided we could overlook the sable coats to get the energy and work drives we wanted. We are a very very very active family. We love outdoors and are only inside to do homework (unless it is nice outside), and to sleep....a lot of our meals are outside or with the Patio doors open. We needed a dog that could keep up. The breeder we went with had a litter that we were allowed to reserve from. When we went to meet them, they told us which puppy's followed kids, which ones tolerated, which chased cats, which seem to ignore them, so on and so on....they had the female picked and she was perfect for us, she was not the cutest, but she was the one that gravitated toward the kids, loved all the attention and has WORKED perfectly for us....she will take anything the kids throw at her...she STILL LOVED BEING THE CENTER OF ATTENTION. She is all head and ears.....but her attitude and personality is exactly what we needed. As far as the male, we had two we could choose from. Similar personality, both would give us what we needed, so we had some wiggle room....the girls liked Miles because he was the smallest of the two and would kiss them and follow them around the puppy yard. The other would just lay down and watch everything. They like Miles would follow without being called. 
If you find a really great breeder, and many on here can direct you to one in your area....they will lead you to the puppy that will fit your lifestyle! I can't image trying to decide from 6-10 puppy's....I was very skeptical of someone else picking our puppy's....especially for what they cost....but I am so happy we trusted the dog people. We have exactly what we wanted and needed! I would ask people to suggest breeders in your area....so many on here are so knowledgable. 
We are brand new to the world of GSD...we can only offer opinions and tell people how we did it... 
I think once you get a dog, you will be interested in more work for it. We wanted pets, know our pups are in protection training, tracking, agility training, obedience....they love working! They love to work! The more jobs they have the happier they are.... 

Good luck! If you get a puppy post lots of pics!!! Thank you, we have grown to love our pups looks, not what we set out for but have come to admire it. Sometimes the best things are not what you had imagined! )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> Can anybody explain to me exactly what the puzzle does for your dog? How does it train him? Just curious


http://youtu.be/di4V0DpE8wI


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> http://youtu.be/di4V0DpE8wI
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We use them for rainy days...some brainwork....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Not to mention....ruined carpet....chewed table legs....loss of sleep...tons of human bandages....lost socks....lost shoes....stolen counter food....etc. etc. etc.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Not to mention....ruined carpet....chewed table legs....loss of sleep...tons of human bandages....lost socks....lost shoes....stolen counter food....etc. etc. etc.


Luckily we have only lost some bacon wrapped filets. Millie is very very very food driven....we turned our back, and she (at 5months old) acted like a cat, jumped on the countertop, devoured 4 filets. So I consider that a small loss.....now....in my husbands world that was like death....;-) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

For just the GSD About $4,500 this past year. Includes vet, food, training. Its alot to me but after reading some other posters $30,000 I feel blessed


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

mcdanfam said:


> Millie - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So they have to try and remove all pieces? How do you even get them interested in doing that? Lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> Luckily we have only lost some bacon wrapped filets. Millie is very very very food driven....we turned our back, and she (at 5months old) acted like a cat, jumped on the countertop, devoured 4 filets. So I consider that a small loss.....now....in my husbands world that was like death....;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL ..i had bought several steaks a few months back. My son is the cook in our house and 4 days went by without him making them, so I gave them to the dogs OF COURSE. he about passed out when he heard what I did with them. What is it about men and their steaks.:wild:


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> So they have to try and remove all pieces? How do you even get them interested in doing that? Lol


If you notice Millie stays focused when she slides the other pieces over....her dog food fills the little compartments! But the first couple of times we used boiled chicken!!! That really encourage them to follow through! 
You don't have to do puzzles....it is a personal choice. When it rains we use them along with hide and seek, and some tracking lines in the house. If they don't work their brain....they are very annoying! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> LOL ..i had bought several steaks a few months back. My son is the cook in our house and 4 days went by without him making them, so I gave them to the dogs OF COURSE. he about passed out when he heard what I did with them. What is it about men and their steaks.:wild:


Steaks and bacon.....it is definitely a mans idea of GOLD....I am not sure what all the hype is about....it seriously must be in the male DNA....)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

